# The Duped Egypt



## zlax (Dec 16, 2020)

The several parts of the independent study by revisionist gorojanin_iz_b@lj about the construction of ancient Egypt:

Part 1: Египетский морок. Достройка колоссов, Сфинкса, пирамид на заре эры фотографий в 19 веке. Часть 1
Part 2: Египетский морок. Достройка колоссов, Сфинкса, пирамид на заре эры фотографий в 19 веке. Часть 2
Part 3: Египетский морок. Часть 3. Египтологи на защите древнегипетских реликвий. Асуанский обелиск
Part 4: Египетский морок. Часть 4. В египетскую кампанию Наполеона Великие пирамиды еще строились
Part 5: Египетский морок. Часть 5. Старейшие памятники Египта. Когда построен Абу-Симбел
Part 6: Египетский морок. Часть 6. Строители древнего Египта
Part 7: Египетский морок. Часть 7. Лагерь строителей древнего Египта

Some excerpts from the last part:



> A little bit of humor to get you started.
> From Luxor these wonderful photos (the temple complex of Amenhotep III - 14th century BC and Ramses II - 13th century BC).
> Everything is obvious, and all the construction of Egypt is in full view.
> It is impossible to carve figures upside down, but it is possible to mix up a block top-down at the form at stamping of great Egyptian bas-reliefs.
> ...









> Two columns with missing parts of the cap.







> A part of familiar metal.







> The second column is more: strips, pins, corners, profile, the entire set of builder working with reinforced casting.







> Good angle of view on the ram-headed sphinx alley.







> It is necessary to watch the peeling off and to hide the opening skeleton with casting in time.
> If there is metal reinforcement, it means that the horns of this ram-heads are metal-horns!







> The last time the builders of ancient Egypt - a draught brigade in Karnak - were shown. This work, the movement of construction mixtures and soils - the main and most important part of the construction of monuments of ancient Egypt.
> The great archeologist Pendlebury, the founder of the city of Ehnaton, demonstrated how the ancient Egyptian builders worked:





> Practically all Egypt is made so: hurry, rejects, incomplete ideas, changed plans, unfinished. The broken blocks. Scattered walls. Collapsed plaster. Columns without foundation... Rejects of the projects of the objects built at once as monuments (read about the shock of scientists who have found out fallen 11 grandiose Carnacian columns after underground waters under fake foundations - as they stood for 3,7 thousand years?), multiplied by defective realization...




	Post automatically merged: Dec 16, 2020

Related article on French:
https://www.proantic.com/magazine/le-style-retour-degypte/
Automated translate to English:


> The "return from Egypt" style
> Egyptian references have been established since the Battle of the Pyramids and the capture of Cairo in July 1798 by General Bonaparte. It should be remembered that the French became interested in Egypt very early on, as did Hubert robert from 1760 onwards, and it is not unusual to come across Egyptian-style chimeras as early as the Directoire.
> Napoleon organised a scientific and cultural expedition to Egypt, bringing together men of the arts and sciences.
> The publication of the expedition's work, "La Description De L' Égypte" (The Description Of Egypt), which began in 1802 and was finally published in 1826, is full of new elements, inspires many artists and an unexpected vision of these mysterious regions transforms the French environment through architecture and decorative arts.
> ...



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hubert_Robert
https://gallica.bnf.fr/services/eng...query=(gallica all "description de l'egypte")


----------

